# My Series Race #4 - May 5th - Lightning Raceway - Hudson, FL



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Race #4 in *My Series* is Saturday, May 5th at Lightning Raceway and Hobby in Hudson Florida.

All classes are 1/24 scale

Spec NASCAR - Novice Division (Handout motor)
Spec NASCAR - Amateur Division (Handout motor)
Expert NASCAR
GTP (No breakout)
Box 12/15

There should be a large turnout with Lightning's strong local program and racers coming from Jacksonville, Daytona, Tampa, and Crystal River tracks.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Results, gentlemen! We desire results!


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

*Patience, my good man.*



Wingless Wonder said:


> Results, gentlemen! We desire results!



Unfortunately I wasn't feeling real well and left early. I have results for a couple of classes and Buddy has the results for the others. Once I get them from him I'll post all four classes.


----------



## Wingless Wonder (Aug 26, 2006)

Wizard Of Iz said:


> Unfortunately I wasn't feeling real well and left early. I have results for a couple of classes and Buddy has the results for the others. Once I get them from him I'll post all four classes.


Okay, thanks. Hope you're feeling better!


----------

